# Internet Explorer not loading pages



## dubya008 (Dec 13, 2006)

Hello again all,
Just have a small annoyance that has taken over my computer and not really sure what is going on with it. 
I have IE7 ( i believe that it is 7) and for some strange reason it isn't loading pages correctly any more. It worked fine up until about a week ago and since then it is hit and miss. Some times it will work fine no problems, other times it will load pages with only a few things and the status bar will say that it is done loading. Other times it won't load anything at all. 
I try to refresh the pages all the time and that still doesn't work. any thoughts?


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi clean out Temp files in IE>tools>internet options.
IE->Tools->Internet Options->Programs Tab.
Click Reset web settings button.
Temporarily disable anti-virus/firewall/popup blockers and toolbars. If that solves the problem, isolate which program is causing it and change settings within that program.

One or more of the following DLLs might be improperly registered.

1. Quit all programs that are running.
2. Click Start, and then click Run.
3. Type regsvr32 urlmon.dll and then click OK.
4. When you receive the "DllRegisterServer in urlmon.dll succeeded" message, click OK.

5. Repeat, substituting each of these additional DLLs:
Shdocvw.dll
Msjava.dll
Actxprxy.dll
Oleaut32.dll
Mshtml.dll
Browseui.dll
Shell32.dll (Windows XP and Windows 2000 only)


----------

